# Tigerstripe/Braford Cattle



## C & C Cattle and Hay

I have been considering different breeds here lately and I'm wanting to try a few different things. Can y'all tell me about these tiger striped cattle? Everything I read seems to point to them more and more. All the pastures I pass everybody has them! When I go to the sale however they occasionally get docked in price for Brahman influence! So why does everybody want these cows that they're calves are docked at the sale? Also I have looked into purchasing a few and 1800 a head just won't touch them! Someone help me understand!! I realize they are Brahman/Hereford cross, do they just outgrow everything else or what?


----------



## Tim/South

Just my uneducated take on it.

Brafords are the new fad. There is a feeling that with a cattle shortage that we need to make larger calves to make up the difference.

Not all cattle tiger striped in color are pure Brafords, the stripe gene can throwback. Those big, good looking ones with the nice pattern probably are true Brafords.

I listened to a talk abut how much more money could be made by having 1,500 lb. momma cows vs the 1,000-1,200 lb. momma cows. The calves weaned 80 or so pounds heavier.

If a cow eats 20% of it's weight in forage each day (grass or hay) then a 1500 lb. momma is going to consume 30 pounds of forage per day.

A 1,000 lb momma is going to consume 20 lb per day.

Going on that theory you can keep 3 - 1,000 lb. cows for they same acreage/hay as 2 - 1,500 lb. mommas.

You wean 3 - 500 lb. calves vs. 2 - 580 lb. calves. The stockers and feeders are the ones who make the real profit on larger weaning weights.

Just food for thought.

The Brafords I have seen docked at the sale were not docked for color. They either had a flaw, or were docked for too much ear, or too much sheath.

Depending on where the calves are going will determine on how much ear the buyer can buy. Eared cattle have a reputation of not doing well in cold climates. Fact or fiction? Who knows.

The sheath is another matter. Put a 750 lb. steer with a lot of sheath on feed and that sheath can become huge. Some collect mud, others tear when the steer tries to get up. (Like a cow with a big udder) They step on it. Just a nuisance in the opinion of some feed lots.

What I have stated is just opinion and what I have gathered from talking to buyers I know.


----------



## Waterway64

They are probably better adapted to your region. Brahma cattle tend to not do as well on a sheer test and tend to produce chewy beef. That is a major reason for them getting docked for "long ears" in much of the country. Mel


----------



## GeneRector

Howdy! F1 Hereford and Brahman cows are a great crossbreed where the climate is hot or warm a few months of the year. They are more resistent to pink eye than full blood hereford cattle. They make good mama cows for sure! If you get some, use a full blood bull of another breed (there are many to choose from) but make sure the EPDs are acceptable. This is just an opinion, there are many knowledgeable cattlemen that can advise you. Also, talk to your County Ag Agent. Always, Gene


----------



## Tim/South

All commercial cattle sold in the southeast will eventually end up in a feed yard or slaughter facility west of the Mississippi. If a buyer has someone wanting stockers for the south then he can afford a little more ear than one headed north. You can have some ear on one that will be on the feed lot during the summer months. Not so much in the winter.

The big Braford momma cows will produce some ear. Breed that momma to an angus bull and the ear is reduced.

The buyers I know can get by with 1/8th or 1/16th ear just about any time. More ear than that and it has to be ordered by the person they are buying cattle for.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay

I've also read that Brahman bred cattle don't breed as quickly as say angus. I have no experience of Brahmans so I would just like some info on all of this. I've also heard about breeding tiger stripes to a terminal bull. What would be a good terminal bull? Right now we run 100 head angus cows with Simmental bulls. I am just looking to try the Brahmans more or less as an experiment/hobby. Would Simmental bulls be a good terminal bull for tiger stripes?


----------



## Texasmark

F1 crosses were desired down here the last time the subject was discussed which was years ago....had an "F1 lover" for a neighbor. I just had a calf from a Brahman blooded cross bred animal with angus and limousine in 11 mo and 1 week from the last one. Had them many times from Brangus. I have run F1s and Tigers. Good animals as were black baldies, Limousine and Brangus crosses.

My limited 30 year take on it is go with what works for you. What kind of mammas they are and what happens at the sale barn is surely part of that. My best was the Limousine cross. My sorriest were about 90% Brahman and a 3/8-5/8 Brangus. Black sells good around here and in most herds they are predominant. Yields really depended on supplemental feed intake and weather. I didn't do implants.

Mark


----------



## ontario hay man

Up here shorthorns are on the way back in and out where I used ro live we have a breed called speckled park. Check them out. Just a good size cow raise good alert calves and dress about 700 or a bit better might suit your outfit. Not sure where you are from maybe they wont.


----------



## prairie

Ontario hay mab said:


> Up here shorthorns are on the way back in and out where I used ro live we have a breed called speckled park. Check them out....


I see more Shorthorns out this way also, but most are the overly large 1300-1500 lb show influenced, hard keeping, and hard breeding type.

I take in about 200 head of shorthorn cows every year from a local guy. The genetics have been in his family for three generations. They are what I consider right sized cows, 900-1050 lb mature weights at condition score 5-6. They are easy fleshers, very docile and and overall good cattle. They have their faults , mainly udder/teat and eye problems, but I could easily pick out 25-30% that would make the foundation of an excellent herd. If he would sell them, i would buy them in an instant.

Are the "speckled park" cattle you refer to either British Whites or White Park by chance?


----------



## ontario hay man

They are white park shorthorn and angus all crossed. They were developed in Saskatchewan in the 60s. I dont know where you are from but they won the calgary stampede carcass competition 3 out of the past 5 years.check them out there is a website. New to technology so dont no how to post a link but punch in speckled park on google and the breed site will show up. Used to order buy for feedlots in alberta they wanted them bad and paid 20 cents a pound more then typical breeds


----------



## mlappin

Shorthorns are making a comeback here as well.

We used to run angus after getting out of the dairy business, but found those to be freaking nuts, especially the bulls.

So went with Hereford bulls to calm em down which seemed to work really well.

Fo r the last couple of years we've been using a cousins registered short horn bulls which resulted in some really nice critters. Last two were pure red bulls, we now have a pure white on in with the girls now and we'll see what that makes.

Can't say how they sell at the salebarn though as so far been able to move it all as freezer beef.


----------



## ontario hay man

Thats the way to do it how much do you charge for freezer beef


----------



## prairie

The guy I take in cows from used to have over 400 shorthorn cows, but has cut back down to around 300.

He AI's with Shorthorn, and runs Shorthorn bulls with some of his better cows for replacements. For the rest of the herd he has been using LowLine Angus on heifers, and and some terminal type Polled Hereford bulls on cows. I guess those white face and ******* calves sell really well. With his LowLine sired calves on his medium framed cows, the calves sometimes get docked for being short coupled, even though they are black, and finish very well. I think he needs to use a low birth weight/calving ease Red Angus bull instead.


----------



## mlappin

Ontario hay mab said:


> Thats the way to do it how much do you charge for freezer beef


We adjust prices by the hanging price listed in our weekly Farmer's Exchange, then if they pick it up from us we add in the processing fee per pound. If they pick it up they pay the processor and we just charge for the beef.


----------



## ontario hay man

Ya I just charge the same price all year because we are a small town I dont want 2 people to get together then come to me and say why did you charge buddy 10 cents less then me it seems to make it simple and fair.


----------



## mlappin

Ontario hay mab said:


> Ya I just charge the same price all year because we are a small town I dont want 2 people to get together then come to me and say why did you charge buddy 10 cents less then me it seems to make it simple and fair.


I simply tell them what the going price is this week and where I get it from in case they want to double check for themselves.


----------



## ontario hay man

There isnt that much common sense among town folk around here lol


----------

